# [SOLVED] IP Trace



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

*This is not to search somebody online. please read full page
I recently have been seeing some strange activity. First, real early in the morning my Internet Modem keeps going nuts, like somebody is DoS'ing my Internet. Then my Netflix shows up saying somebody on my account watched "The Speed Of Thought" even though I can't stand that movie. My Virus protector (Trend Micro Titanium) Says there is an unknown PC on my network. is there any program/source code to record every IP that logs into my internet? It would give me an idea of who and when, if I can find the IP I can check it isn't one of those stupid neighbors of mine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: IP Trace*

There should be a log in the router. What router do you have?

What about changing the password on your wifi? Hide your SSID if your router supports it..

Have you changed your Netflix pw? Also, have you done a malware and virus scan of your system?

Hope this is helpful. :grin:


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: IP Trace*

It's a 2WIRE Modem, I believe it's in the modem, I know a guy who stole the other tenant's Internet and got access to his Netflix, His Internet, everything. I've never found an exact log before, but if you could give me some insight on where to look it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: IP Trace*

Try looking in these areas. Hopefully yours has the same setup as this one.

The 2Wires maintain 2 logs. The first - *Event Log* (under Troubleshooting) is software oriented and mostly lists firewall hits and minor events with settings.

The second - *Detailed Log* (under Advanced) is more hardware oriented (equivalent to a unix Syslog) and is of more help to track down problems with the 2Wire itself.


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: IP Trace*

Got it, ran the numbers through an IP lookup, it was the guy across the street. If he does it again I'll just call the police for internet theft.


----------

